# K-1 Capital Gain



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,

Over the years (including current year) I have reported losses on form-8582, stemming from multiple K1s. In the current year, I have a capital gain by selling my interest in one of the K1 (and this K1 never incurred any loss).

Can I claim this capital gain to be offset from losses of 8582 which originated from other K1s?

Thanks.
Miky


----------

